# Looking at a new Super Duty 6.4L



## SaltWater_Warrior

It's time to buy a new truck! I have always driven a Surburban ( cause the wife did not want a truck in the driveway ). I pull a 24 Whaler when fishing and pull a 20 ft trailer loaded with a Kawasaki Mule and feed etc to junction when hunting.
I have been looking at the Ford F350 Super Duty and really like them,
but. I have heard they still have some issues with the 6.4L.
The head bolt stretch and they have to pull the whole cab off to work on it plus a few other small issues.
Have any of you 6.4L owners had these issues???
or have you had other issues? I know the whole auto industry is in the toilet and donn't want to spend 50K on a problem truck.


----------



## elpescadorclements

I have no first hand knowledge of the 6.4, but I bought an f350 new in 2006 and I will never own another Ford diesel. Injectors, EGR valve, etc...are among the problems that never seem to get totally resolved. I do realize all truck manufacturers including Ford are all having problems with the newer cleaner burning systems. If it was my choice I would buy used until these issues are addressed cause like you stated 50K is alot to spend to get less than stellar performance...just my 2 cents


----------



## remi19

I think by now they have resolved all the issues. I have the job 1 f250 and had two recalls for minor things. Other than that the thing is a work horse. I have 57k miles on it and love it. the only bad thing is the mileage. Didnt start to see good mpg till over 50k miles. good luck.


----------



## Blue_Wave028

My father-in-law special ordered a 2008 F-350 Short-bed Dually and he hates the truck. He has had several issues however his most recent problem happened while cruising down the hwy at about 75 mph. He said it felt like he ran over something(when he didn't), then the truck began sputtering with minimal power for several miles down the road. It came back to normal but no check engine light and the mechanics couldn't fix it. Run a search on www.autotrader.com for newer body style Super Duties and you will be surprised how many you find with low mileage. I know this could mean these vehicles were repo'd but I am willing to bet a great deal of them are there due to mechanical defects.


----------



## remi19

Blue_Wave028 said:


> My father-in-law special ordered a 2008 F-350 Short-bed Dually and he hates the truck. He has had several issues however his most recent problem happened while cruising down the hwy at about 75 mph. He said it felt like he ran over something(when he didn't), then the truck began sputtering with minimal power for several miles down the road. It came back to normal but no check engine light and the mechanics couldn't fix it. Run a search on www.autotrader.com for newer body style Super Duties and you will be surprised how many you find with low mileage. I know this could mean these vehicles were repo'd but I am willing to bet a great deal of them are there due to mechanical defects.


regen cycle maybe!?


----------



## Profish00

2 years now no problems


----------



## H2

Two years now and 71K miles no problems.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST

The only thing I don't like about mine is the exhaust cleaning light. You're supposed to keep drivin till the light goes out but I never do. It comes on around every hundred miles or so and gets on my nerves. Other than that, the engine is a beast and pulls hard.


----------



## Profish00

Seems to suck the diesel when its on, I've timed it - 10 min.



FISHINGARTIST said:


> The only thing I don't like about mine is the exhaust cleaning light. You're supposed to keep drivin till the light goes out but I never do. It comes on around every hundred miles or so and gets on my nerves. Other than that, the engine is a beast and pulls hard.


----------



## Corky

SaltWater_Warrior said:


> donn't want to spend 50K on a problem truck.


I realize your post isn't about price but just wanted to share some info. My dad purchased a 2008 F350 King Ranch 4x4 Dually in December for just over $39K...don't remember the dealership as he did a wide search but I can find out if you want...


----------



## SaltWater_Warrior

Thanks Corky ! I have not started dealing yet but when you add in tax, title and lic i figure is gonna be pushing around $ 48 k.


----------



## baystlth22

6.4 is a totally new engine and is super sweet you will like the performance. As with all the new EGR engines you may experience issues with the EGR cooler. Good luck and good fishin


----------



## baystlth22

fishingartist if your light is coming on that often you need to get the ecm reprogrammed.


----------



## trim change

I have had mine 2 years, I have 52,000 miles, the only time it has been in the shop was to replace a leaking radiator,( which was re-designed). Pulls better than any of the other ford diesels that I have had( 32 Fountain loaded @ 13000lbs). the only negative is the mpg I get about 11-12 around town.


----------



## J Ipock

Head bolt problem was on the 6.0 trucks. Radiator and gas mileage were the only probs common probs. But all of the 08-09 stuff drinks the fuel. I have a 6.4 and if I bought again, I would buy the same truck. As far as the mileage goes, you can get a programmer from Spartan Diesel Tech to help get some of that back and get a touch over 500hp to the wheels.


----------



## Castaway Rods

I've got a 2008 F350, Crew Cab, Long Wheel Base, 4x4, Lariat, loaded to the gills. White over Tan, tan leather interior, navigation, sub system from Ford, front bumper replacement, rear bumper replacement, weather guard tool box, spray in bed liner, 2½" leveling kit in the front, 5" blocks in the rear, S.S. Billestein shocks all the way around, 35" tires on stock wheels, and all bumpers and tool box painted to match.

Now, I've got a little over 12,000 miles on mine. I don't need this much truck anymore. I have had no problems with the truck and as many have stated, the only issues have been the fuel mileage when in the cleaning mode. Now, I drive a lot of city driving and pulling my boat. I get 10 - 12 mpg normally, but like I said I never get out of town or from pulling a boat. Unloaded down the highway fuel mileage is 13 - 16 mpg depending on wind speed and direction. You'll never know that you've got a head wind as the truck is more than powerful, you'll notice that the fuel mileage suffers. This also is caused due to the lift and tires as well.

Now, if you want to buy mine, I'd consider selling it. I can save you a bunch from a new one. I'll leave everything, but the nav in it.


----------



## Profish00

1 more thing, it's a biotch to wash.


----------



## SaltWater_Warrior

Thanks Team Castaway but that is really not what i want. I have decided that if i am spending that much money i will buy exactly what i want.


----------



## WillfishforFood

My dad has about 50k on his now and loves it. there were some high pressure fuel pump problems on the 6.4, but those have been resolved. I do alot of work on the 6.0s, but they are bad motors, the stuff ford stuffed on them caused all the problems. Mine has no egr cooler or egr system, headstuds, and a few other things. No problems at all for over 130k. I think that the new trucks ride and handle better than any of the other models. Im working on the best of all worlds right now. Im putting an '03 cummins in an 05 ford, with a custom built 4r100 trans from an '01 ford. it will be great when its done.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST

I wish I could take my truck to get it checked out but I need it everyday and the last time I took it in for recalls they had it for like four days. Can't afford the downtime. It only started when I took it in for the recalls.


----------



## Reel Cajun

72,500 miles on my '08 and no problems other than the radiator.


----------



## rockyraider

I actually talked to a guy yesterday on the side of the road who had a newer 6.4. I asked him how he like it and he said he hated it. He added that it pulled great and had a bunch of power but that 10mpg unloaded was for the birds. He definately recommended buying a used diesel over the 6.4. Just one guys advice.


----------



## Fuelin

I have an 08 F350 lariat and I love it. WAY more comfortable than my 2006 Dodge and much stronger.


----------



## Redfishr

I have an 08 F250 4x4 deisel and Love mine....It pulls the shhheeeet out of my 28ft trailer RV.
My 6.0 deisel didnt pull near as good. My 7.3 diesel did pull as good and I wish I had kept it, but thats water under the bridge.
If you have to be concerned with MPG, you or anyone else has no business buying a 50,000 dollar truck.


----------



## Castaway Rods

Redfishr said:


> I have an 08 F250 4x4 deisel and Love mine....It pulls the shhheeeet out of my 28ft trailer RV.
> My 6.0 deisel didnt pull near as good. My 7.3 diesel did pull as good and I wish I had kept it, but thats water under the bridge.
> If you have to be concerned with MPG, you or anyone else has no business buying a 50,000 dollar truck.


I couldn't agree more on the fuel mileage thing. You do have to admit though, when you buy a diesel engine, one of the benefits is supposed to be gobs of more power with better fuel economy. That is not really the case with the 6.4L Ford. It has plenty of power, just no fuel mileage.

Trust me, I don't buy any vehicle for fuel mileage. It's nice to have good fuel mileage, but as you did state, when you spend $50,000, fuel mileage shouldn't be in your decision making process. If it is, you need to go and look at a Saturn.

I love my truck, I just have no use for a 1-ton truck any longer. I'll keep driving it for a while, but my next one will either be a Dodge Mega Cab if I stay with diesel or a Toyota Tundra Crew Max if I go to a half-ton.


----------



## ronniels

I have an 08 F350 lariat 4x4 and the fuel economy is bad, 10-12 everyday. If towing the boat it drops to 6-8 mpg. I have heard from my dealer that Ford is developing their own diesel motor and will introduce it around 2010 instead of using the Navistar diesel they currently use.


----------



## Profish00

Hit reset when you take a trip, I get 16/17 thru the backroads crusing 55-65 mph I also get 12-14 going to work and back. You got to keep the turbo boost down. Also mine comes with a gas Card.


----------



## 2WheelFisher

*Wouldn't have anything else*

I've got an 08 F250 4x4. Love it except for the DPF and the mileage. It has lots of power, and it rides a million times better than the 02 7.3L I had before. Yeah, the mileage stinks. Oh well. I was well aware that It wasn't going to be as good as a Prius.

Like a previous poster recommended. Look at the Spartan products. They can had a whole bunch of power and remove the dpf while increasing your mpg's at the same time. That is, if you can keep your foot out of it with all that new-found HP and torque.


----------



## Dave aka Regulator

I just Love my Dodge. 06 3500 Dually. 5.9 Cummins. Straight Exaust, Stage 1 Cold Air Kit. Going to add in a 4" Resinator to the exaust to quiet it down and someday build a cowl induction set up.

I just went on a trip to Sedona, Az from Houston. I averaged 17 - 18 MPG running 80 - 90 MPH. I was empty going there and well even though the bed was full it wasnt enough weight to make any difference.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

'08, F250 Crewcab 4x4, 31K, going in the shop monday..... Blowing white then black smoke when accelerating, dashboard computer keeps telling me to "circle slowly to calibrate", the exhaust cleaner has only gone off twice, mileage sucks, etc.... But the ride and the interior are great....


----------



## 2WheelFisher

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> '08, F250 Crewcab 4x4, 31K, going in the shop monday..... Blowing white then black smoke when accelerating, dashboard computer keeps telling me to "circle slowly to calibrate", the exhaust cleaner has only gone off twice, mileage sucks, etc.... But the ride and the interior are great....


Does it do that after steady highway driving for a while? do a search for Ford TSB 2008-25-1.

Mine does something similar to that after driving on cruise control for a while, slowing down (like at an exit), and then accelerating (that's when mine smokes).

I still like my truck though.


----------



## rebelangler

i have had my 08 f350 crew cab long bed for 1 month and i hate it...granted it is a company truck and i dont pay for it nor did i order or ask for it but, as far as a truck goes it sux..the bench seat even though it does recline is the most uncomfortable seat i have sat in...i have put almost 5000 miles in that month and my gas mileage went from 16.6 to now 11.1 sounds like a 747 is taking off when i am driving through the plant at 10 mph and even does it when im doing 70 on the highway..the heater does not work which is a minor issue at this time of year but hey it is still an issue..as a matter of fact i just dropped it off at the dealership today at 230 pm and low and behold as i am typing this they call and tell em that all my problems stem from my coolant being low due to a faulty radiator so the fan is coming on..(thats the loudest most annoying cooling fan i have ever heard)....honestly i think he is full of it since it doesnt do it when i am idling while i do paperwork just when i start driving..then today i cranked it up and my rpms started rising and i never touched the gas pedal...it reved to 15000 rpms and sounded like hammered hell...now you tell me does all this sound like a low coolant problem or is there other issues here?
needless to say when i took the truck to the shop i got my old 2000 f250 7.3 back for the weekend....runs like a scalded ***** ape and is so comfortable to drive....and it gets better mileage even with the bigger mud tires on it

just my .02
brian


----------



## Bukmstr

My bro in law just bought an 08 f250 4x4 around a year ago. I rode in it and i did not think it was all that. When he told me he was only getting 11-12 mpg I almost flipped......I just bought an 09 f150 4x4 with the tow max package and could not be happier!


----------



## Cru

At least drive a Chevrolet/GMC Duramax/Allison before you jump. This is coming from a fellow Boca fisherman!


----------



## gordaflatsstalker

One of 6.4L work trucks had to have the engine rebuilt a few weeks ago. I think that driving around the plant all the time at 10-15 mph is what's bad on it. It can't clean the exhaust like its supposed to. That joker was spraying oil all over the place.


----------



## Redfishr

15,000 miles on mine and sweet so far.....Pulls my camper better than my last 6.0 did but uses a little more diesel doing it.
No complaints so far....


----------



## Blackgar

Just get a Duramax & be done !!!!!! Good Ride, Good Mileage, Few problems. Need I say more


----------



## catman6

*'08 F-350*

I have an '08 F-350 with 8000 miles and love it and it eplaced my '91 F-350 with 255,000 miles. The '91 was a good old truck but was time for a new one. The '08 gets 13-15 mpg in town and 16-18 mpg highway. Went out to the Big Bend area about a month ago and averaged 16.5 mpg at 75 mph to 100 mph.

In city driving keep the boost under 10 lbs to get better mileage. These Dodge and Chevy lovers lie a lot about their mileage being so good. I lived in an RV park for a while and most of them told the truth about mileage and it is not as good as many say on these trucking forums.

If you want a real truck buy a Ford and they don't call them superduties for nothing. Dodges and Chevys don't come close.


----------



## BATWING

I have a 08' F250 FX4. I do love the truck and got over the little quirks with the exhaust cleaning etc. By far it's the best ride, interior on any diesel in the market. The 6.4 can handle anything you have to pull. I have about 1.5yr and 37k miles with no issues but do find myself wanting to put a programmer on it but found out it voids the warranty. Good luck


----------



## arron

ford has had alot of issues with there diesel's since the 6.0 came out. the 6.4 is still new, but every time i take one of our trucks to ford for repair there is 2 to 3 6.4 ford in the shop with the cabs off for repair. dude buy a duramax.


----------



## POC Troutman

A friend of mine has a plug in programmer for his 06 Super Duty and when he takes it in he just reprograms back to stock setting and they don't know the difference, never had a single issue with it, the programmer came out of a place in Conroe, PM if you would like to know where.


----------



## POC Troutman

POC Troutman said:


> A friend of mine has a plug in programmer for his 06 Super Duty and when he takes it in he just reprograms back to stock setting and they don't know the difference, never had a single issue with it, the programmer came out of a place in Conroe, PM if you would like to know where.


This was in response to BATWING


----------



## KevinA

BEWARE:

I HAVE AN 09 F-350 LOADED TO THE GILLS WITH APPROX 6000 MILES ON IT, IT HAS BEEN TO THE SHOP 3 TIMES FOR A TOTAL OF 25 DAYS I THINK AND THEY STILL HAVE IT.

THEY SAY ITS THE INSTRUMENT CLUSTER, BUT I DONT THINK THEY HAVE A CLUE.

THEY HAVE HAD THE TRUCK SINCE END OF JUNE AND ARE TELLING ME THE PART IS ON BACK ORDER FROM THE VENDOR AND WILL BE 30 TO 90 DAYS FOR THE PART.

WHEN THEY FOUND OUT THAT NEWS THEY TRIED TO PUT IT BACK TOGETHER AND GIVE IT BACK UNTIL THE PART CAME IN.............WRONG.

THEY ARE PAYING FOR A F-150 RENTAL BUT I AM ******, JUST DONT HAVE ALOT OF OPTIONS.

FORD MOTOR CO IS BLOWING ME OFF AND GIVES ME A WEEKLY UPDATE OF "WE ARE RESEARCHING THE PROBLEM".

I AM ABOUT TO GET A LAWYER.


----------



## 2WheelFisher

KevinA said:


> BEWARE:
> 
> I HAVE AN 09 F-350 LOADED TO THE GILLS WITH APPROX 6000 MILES ON IT, IT HAS BEEN TO THE SHOP 3 TIMES FOR A TOTAL OF 25 DAYS I THINK AND THEY STILL HAVE IT.
> 
> THEY SAY ITS THE INSTRUMENT CLUSTER, BUT I DONT THINK THEY HAVE A CLUE.
> 
> THEY HAVE HAD THE TRUCK SINCE END OF JUNE AND ARE TELLING ME THE PART IS ON BACK ORDER FROM THE VENDOR AND WILL BE 30 TO 90 DAYS FOR THE PART.
> 
> WHEN THEY FOUND OUT THAT NEWS THEY TRIED TO PUT IT BACK TOGETHER AND GIVE IT BACK UNTIL THE PART CAME IN.............WRONG.
> 
> THEY ARE PAYING FOR A F-150 RENTAL BUT I AM ******, JUST DONT HAVE ALOT OF OPTIONS.
> 
> FORD MOTOR CO IS BLOWING ME OFF AND GIVES ME A WEEKLY UPDATE OF "WE ARE RESEARCHING THE PROBLEM".
> 
> I AM ABOUT TO GET A LAWYER.


Unfortunately, that's what happens sometimes with brand new vehicles. The mfg. is busy cranking out new vehicles and not spare parts. Ran into a similar problem a few years ago with a new vehicle, brand new model. No spare parts, no extra pieces laying around.


----------



## norman williams

I had a 6.0 diesel, bought new from randall reed worst vehicle i ever owned. Stranded me in 4 different states. No help from Ford. constant problems with injectors and oil pumps. Traded for 2006 Dodge 200,000 miles and still have it.


----------



## Jfreeman

My uncle has the 6.4, he had several problems including injectors. He sold the truck before the warranty was out. My cousin had a 6.0, it was spewing oil after the test drive. He also had injector trouble. My friend blew a head gasket on his 6.4 pulling an empty 16' flatbed trailer. All these trucks were fairly low mileage daily driver trucks. Ford has a nice interior but consider yourself lucky if you haven't had any motor problems with the 6.0 or 6.4. 

Walk into any ford dealership. The diesel mechanics are constantly busy. I know, i used to sell them tools to fix the trucks.


----------



## Tritonexpress

*08 F350*

I have a 6.4 w/ 45k miles. No issues but 2 recalls to replace radiator and a bad heat sensor. Love the truck. Have had 3) of the old 7s and 1) 6.0. Hated the 6.0, no towing power. The 6.4 is much quieter than the others and pulls heavy loads almost as well as the 7s. The 2nd turbo seldom has to kick in and when it does its pretty quiet. Put it on cruise with 15,000 lb of feed on the trailer and can go up and down hills without kicking out of cruise. Got 16 miles to gallon as new. Had update done on it several months ago and now getting18 in town and 20 on the highway.


----------



## dlong

Had three Ford SD trucks since 2002. The 7.3 was the best motor they had and Ford should have kept it. The 6.0 was know by my Ford service tech as "Leaky" because they never could fix the oil leak it had and finally we have the King Ranch 08 6.4. Wow! After 20,000 miles and 17 different times at the dealer and having to drive some piece of **** rental I final went back too a Dodge with the 6.7 Cummins. Over 30,000 miles with no issues.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> '08, F250 Crewcab 4x4, 31K, going in the shop monday..... Blowing white then black smoke when accelerating, dashboard computer keeps telling me to "circle slowly to calibrate", the exhaust cleaner has only gone off twice, mileage sucks, etc.... But the ride and the interior are great....


Got my truck out of the shop.... Bad high pressure injector pump and had to replace the exhaust filter..... Now the filter cleans about twice a day since I got it back..... Going back to the shop....


----------



## wedington

I have a 2008 F250 King Ranch 4x4 with the 6.4 liter dual turbo diesel and have had zero problems with it. It has 61,000 miles on it now.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Got my truck out of the shop.... Bad high pressure injector pump and had to replace the exhaust filter..... Now the filter cleans about twice a day since I got it back..... Going back to the shop....


I bet they reflashed the computer with a new cleaning cycle for the particulate filter because of all the problems they are having with clogged failed filters. That is going to kill your MPG.


----------



## quickrick

*Thumbs down on 6.0L & 6.4L diesel*

I own a garage (30 years), Don't buy the Ford. Too many engine problems. High pressure oil pumps $3,000.00 repair. Injectors another $3,000.00. We see these problems constantly. Now, if you find an older truck w/7.3L & low mileage. Great vehicle. But of the current available models, I would reccomend GM, or Dodge, in that order if you're considering diesel only.


----------

